# :( poor pony..



## Blazed (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, i would just like to say i havent been on here in absolute ages!
probably about 6 months 

This year hasnt really been very good for my 14.2hh mare, at the beginning of the year i bought myself a 16hh for next year, she was being worked medium-ish and his work was coming on very well, up until march i was competing her (BSJA) British Novice/Discovery level very well, until she pulled her back half way through a discovery class and collapsed, she couldnt walk or anything, so she was boxed at the show for 3 days, i visited every night, considering it was a 30 mile trip there and back. she had 4 months off work and was then given the 'all clear' to be ridden again, i rode her every day for 3 weeks in walk for 15-20 mins & then started trotting and cantering after a couple of weeks, i decided to pop her over a little jump, she was fine, decided to take her to a clear round jumping show 4 weeks later (she had been in work about 2-3 months), she was going very well, got a double clear in the 55cm and my RI said to take her in the 65cm class and leave the j/o if i got a clear, she went very well considering, was jumping perfectly until she jumped a spread 2 strides off  and smacked down on the back bar, threw me forwards, landed on her shoulder, rolled on half of me, went to get up but couldnt and then she got up tried to walk away but she couldnt, her leg blew up by 3 straight after and couldnt even put weight on that leg.
this was 3 weeks ago, she was starting to walk without a limp 2 days ago, was on bute for 3 weeks solid, night&day & had just been put out to graze.
she has now got very serious laminitus and i just feel its all my fault 

i love her so much and really dont want her to go through anymore pain, so shes on bute, cortaflex, oils, lots of supplements and is to be on box rest for the next 2 months.




please send some vibes to Honey xx she really needs them xx

sorry for it being so long 

thanks x


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry to here about your horse we love them so much and it herts when there are ill i have a horse that is 24 years old iv had him all his life and every day i make the most of him i do hope thing will be better for you soon


----------

